# Old Sky Angel Dish usage



## nodriveslow (Aug 16, 2005)

Good evening folks.
I posted this over in Sky Angel Forum but that forum doesn't look like it gets too much traffic.

First time poster.
I have searched around for this answer to no success.
I have a dish and receiver that was used for my Sky Angel subscription.
We have since cancelled Sky Angel and I was wondering if we can use the dish and receiver to pick up anything and from what satellite would be best to aim at if any. Any help/information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It could be left where it is and used for Dish Network HD programming that is located in the same slot as SA is located. You would need to obtain a Dish HD receiver and a subscription also. If you wanted their other programming you would need a second dish aimed at their primary slots. Reaimed it would also work for DirecTv programming, with a subscription, assuming you are not in an area that needs a two slot dish for locals. Other than those options there isn't much you can use it for in it's current configuration.


----------



## nodriveslow (Aug 16, 2005)

Richard,
Thanks for the reply.
As I've browsed these forums I've come across a few that mention FTA.
Would the set-up I have be worthwhile to use for that?
Could I use it, for instance, to get the NASA channel? 
Sorry if these questions are so weenie like. 
I was just hoping I could use the set-up I have for kicks instead of taking the system down.
Once again, thanks for the reply.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

nodriveslow said:


> Richard,
> Thanks for the reply.
> As I've browsed these forums I've come across a few that mention FTA.
> Would the set-up I have be worthwhile to use for that?
> ...


you could reaim ther dish at 119 and get NASA using that receiver.
You would get Angel One, NASA, and Dish 101 (the help channel)


----------



## nodriveslow (Aug 16, 2005)

TonyM said:


> you could reaim ther dish at 119 and get NASA using that receiver.
> You would get Angel One, NASA, and Dish 101 (the help channel)


That's great. Thank you.


----------

